# New Hammerspring for ppk/s



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I recently replaced my stock spring with a 17lb hammerspring from Wolff. I went from a 20lb DA pull to about 17. Better, but not a huge difference.

Pretty easy to do if anyone's interested in trying it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, great news 

Even a little bit of a reduction can make some difference


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 16 in mine. It hasn't been a problem I shoot a lot of S&B ball and they have hard primer. Remember the first DA shot was for the Oh!! S%%% situation . If I have time I would thumb cock anyway. If not well DA comes in to play 
PPK/S is a nice pistol and I have carried one in my pocket. off and on for years.


----------

